# Walk in closet humidor or large cabinet humidor?



## border bandit (Feb 26, 2012)

The other night, I was putting the final touches on the tetris game of cigar boxs in my end table humidor when my wife heard me getting after myself for not buying a bigger humidor. The wife asked what I was going to do and I told her that I'm going to look into a wineador, but she said I will fill that up quick too. I said that I might as well break down and get a large cabinet (3000+). He quick response was that she doesn't think a large cabinet full of cigars on display would fung swhey anywhere in the house. She then suggested that I convert the small walk in closet in the "man cave" into a humidor. Well, if a lightbulb didn't turn on right then. 

I started researching on walk in humidors on the net, but cant find a whole bunch of info. The closet size is 60D"x40W"x96H" which is not all that big, but enough to walk in and have several shelves inside. I would be running cedar shelves of course. I have seen pictures that show that no cedar sheets were placed on the walls, is that needed? Running water lines is not an option and carving new holes can't be done. I will be pulling out the little bit of carpet in it and install a type of flooring conducive to the humidity levels. Can I run a purpose built humidifier in there? I don"t mind having to fill up the humidifier often as I spoke cigars just about everyday, so I would already be in there anyway. 

I really like looking at my humidors and seeing a rock solid 65% at all times and I am just worried that with walk-ins that I wouldn't see that solid rh, but more of an up and down. I live in deep south Texas, where it is already humid to begin with. After crunching numbers, I probably would end up spending about the same amount, but I just don't know what other things are needed for a walk in. Am I getting in over my head and should just stick with a large cabinet humidor?

Sorry for the bombardment of questions. Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

What an awesome problem to have, and a great wife for being supportive. Sorry I don't have any input for you but I wish you luck!


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

I would go with a walk in!!! Go to customcreations.net and they sell everything you need they even have walk in kits for sale. Hope this helps


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I am not a builder and I do not have one but thinking about it, it seems to be a doable project.

I would use the same kind of drywall used in bathrooms and just put it over the existing stuff Replace the door with a glass pane exterior door with improved weather strips. Put lots of cedar shelves in it as a start.

Hopefully, you would not need any sort of cooling system. Beads/kitty litter for the active humidifier and there you go. I am also sure this is probably oversimplified and there is much more to it.

OR, you can read this bloggers story about how he made his!!! Building a Closet Humidor | Las VegASH TV

Good luck with your project.


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

Unfortunately I don't have that problem but I would love to see the thread updated as your project comes along. Hopefully one day I will be in that position.....and with a wife who is that supportive and understanding:mrgreen:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Interesting. I've been toying with the idea of either building my own cabinet or some type of walk-in. I'm about a year away from doing that though as I have too many other projects to get done right now.

I believe the link that Jose was trying to list is actually Custom Creations - Walk In Humidors


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Good luck with the project. I have been thinking about something similar. One thing I was considering was the possible use of a vapor barrier. I was looking at this from the view point of keeping the moisture "in" vs. keeping the moisture "out". I also wondered if the room would be too tight and potentially create a mold issue. What do you guys think?


----------



## RealSRS (Feb 13, 2012)

Would kill for a walk in humidor or even a closet. 

Good luck with your future project!


----------



## bigd618 (Dec 10, 2009)

I'd love a walk in. I have a large cabinet that I built myself (39"x18"x72") in a smoking room that I built myself - and I'm not a skilled craftsman in any way. One thing I did to help seal the smoke in the smoking room is line it with 3 mil plastic sheets between the drywall and the finished surface. I was on a budget so I used 1/8" luan (or lauan) plywood as the finished surface. If you stain it and trim it, it looks great and only cost about $12 for a 4x8 sheet. I used the same technique on the humidor between the 3/4" pine outside and 3/4" spanish cedar lining. I use 2 Cigar Oasis (not digital but I will upgrade someday) and my rh fluctuates between 65 and 70. I'd also suggest a digital room humidifier and a few small fans for circulation if you go walk in. 

I'm curious to hear what actual carpenters would say about sealing the room.


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

You might check out this guys project. Not a walk in but closet humidor regardless http://www.cigaradvisor.com/news/cigars/the-cigar-closet-a-project-long-overdue


----------



## SystemError (Apr 9, 2012)

I dont think a walk in humidor would work for my 12 cigars lol. Cant wait to see the build, post pics!!


----------



## border bandit (Feb 26, 2012)

I had been outta town for work for the last few weeks, but I'm gonna place a call to custom creations and see what the damage is gonna be. If I'm lucky, the project should be getting off the ground by the fall. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

As you live in Texas (my home state) I thing some type of cooling will be in order. Unless you keep your house below 70 degrees, you could have bugs/mold issues.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a buddy who turned the closet under his stairs into a closet.
7 ft long
30 inches deep.
7 ft high
1 active RH system.
It cost him about 1000.00 ( the double doors were the most expensive.)
It will hold about 5000 cigars
Will try and get pics


----------



## border bandit (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah, I'm trying to figure out how to cool it down. It's actually going to be in a walk in closet that I have in my mancave. I have been researching on getting a small portable AC unit in there, but I know it's going to throw out heat from the exchange and dehumidify the air. And a swamp cooler might not let me regulate the rh very well. Might just get both so they can battle for rh in my honor.

I was looking at putting in a vent from my central air, but even then i keep my house at 75*, so that's out. Still trying to figure that out before I start pulling out the credit card.



asmartbull said:


> I have a buddy who turned the closet under his stairs into a closet.
> 7 ft long
> 30 inches deep.
> 7 ft high
> ...


I would really appreciate it if you can score those photos!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Great thread here with lots of good info! Thanks for starting it, Robert! I'm actually facing the possibility of getting to build a walk-in myself and had some of the same questions you do. I think i can figure out the humidifiers without too much trouble, but being in Arkansas i have the same temperature issue you have. Gotta find a feasible means of cooling it... Maybe with active humidifiers a vent from the central AC would be ok... :dunno:


----------



## A Midnight Maduro (Dec 29, 2011)

I would go walk in! So long you can stock it :bounce:


----------



## border bandit (Feb 26, 2012)

Ive been back and forth with some contractors that have done walk ins for local area bars and cigar shops. One of the guys is coming out next month to get measurements and check to see what would work for me. I would've got him here sooner, but I've been outta town for about 2 months now.

I'll keep you all updated when the project gets off the ground.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

What was your final decision for cooling and humidifying?


----------



## border bandit (Feb 26, 2012)

Well, I think I'm going with an a/c duct and a hardlined humidifier so they battle each other for the ideal rh dominance. Waiting to see what the contractor says. When I told him about converting a closet into a humidor, he looked at me with the weirdest face for about 5 seconds to what I can only guess was complete confusion - a face of a man that is saying in his head, "hey freakshow, closets are for clothes not cigars". When he realized I wasn't joking, he set up an appointment to come over and look at it. Im going to see what input he has on it, but most likely its going to be an air duct.


----------

